# Lightroom picture edits did not export.



## brian09223 (May 20, 2014)

I did my normal work flow edit in Lightroom then exported some pictures to Facebook. They were the original pictures without the edit. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## clee01l (May 20, 2014)

Are you using the LR Publish Service or Exporting to a local file and then uploading this?  A screen print of your Export settings panel will help.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 20, 2014)

Check the file format you had selected - if it was set to 'original', that would be the original without settings applied.


----------



## brian09223 (May 21, 2014)

Thank you very much for the info. I'm trying to go from Lightroom to Facebook.

Brian


----------



## brian09223 (May 22, 2014)

I'm exporting .jpeg files. The funny thing is if I email them they are edited, if I post them to Facebook they are not. Are the settings you refer to found in preferences?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 22, 2014)

No, the settings are not found in preferences. How are you uploading to FB? Are you using the Publish Services FB plug-in? If so, check the FB settings that you are using, specifically the "Image Format" in the File Settings section, make sure you haven't selected "Original".

Similarly if you are exporting then uploading outside Lightroom, check the same setting in the Export dialog and make sure it's not set to "Original".


----------



## brian09223 (May 24, 2014)

I'm using the FB that comes with Lightroom. I went into FB Settings but did not see Image Format.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 24, 2014)

Do you not see it in the "File Settings" section in the FB settings dialog?


----------



## burnyflower (May 28, 2014)

I am having the same issue!
I am exporting to my hard-drive and it looks like some photos retained the edits, but others did not. I double checked the file settings and it is is set to JPEG (not original), so I don't know what the problem is. :(


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 28, 2014)

What kind of edits are going missing burnyflower?


----------



## burnyflower (May 29, 2014)

it looks like mostly my color changes (temp changes and split toning)


----------



## brian09223 (Jun 3, 2014)

I am still having the same issue. I checked the setting and the output is set to jpeg not original. I know I don't know what I'm doing. I posted some pic's to my Facebook page and the edits were there. I don't know the procedure for posting from Lightroom to Facebook because I tried to re-post last night and it wouldn't work.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 4, 2014)

Ok, try this... export a photo and import it back into LR.  Then put that up alongside the original in Compare view and take a screenshot so we can spot the difference.  That might give us extra clues.


----------

